# Catfish Cross Breed. *PICTURE*



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey i just got a Catfish cross breed. its a red tailed catfish and leopard catfish and a shovel nose catfish cross breed. he is so nice. he is now 14" he is a great catfish. goes good with my silver catfish and up side down catfish. check this pic out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

that is a VERY cool looking fish. i wish i had the room to house a 4 foot long fish. how big of a pond to you think he'll need when full grown?


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

i dont know really. all i know he is worth $300 were he was born. zoo creatures in my area bread him


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Idle, we have gone over this, stop getting fish when you dont have the space to properly care for them...

Even a redtailed Cat hybrid is a large fish. You will still need 800-1000 gallons to care for him properly, and he is going to eat any fish he can fit in his mouth as soon as he can... you 120 is still far to small for him.


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

whatever. i dont want to hear about it. im tired of people telling me this crap. well not people just you. you dont like it tough. he is doing great. my friend had him in a 90 gallon and he was fine. all my other fish are big anyways. he cant eat them. i can have what ever pics i want in my tank. i did no post this add to hear hes too big for your tank. im sorry but its my choice not yours. if your jelous then oh well. suck it up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

wow....no one is jealous of you craming fish into your tank that dont belong....frankly im disgusted that you have such a lack of care...you are responsible for these LIVING CREATURES.... if you cant properly house them, then dont.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Idle, I am merely trying to pass my wisdom to someone, with less of it.

That Redtail catfish hybrid is going to keep growing, and keep eating, I have seen them shatter tanks before, bashing into the side.

I have had to have one euthinized because no one else could care for it properly, and no one wanted it.

its not jealousy, its humanity.

What your doing is not fishkeeping, its cruelty, and eventually slaughter.


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

i have never lost a fish in the last 6 yrs. my fish are very healthly and look very good. your disgusted please. my fish probaly do better then yours. my tank is very nice and runs great. i soend alot of money on my tank to house my healthly fish. my fish are never stressed out and are very nice. there is not alot of fish in my tank now. yes he is big and will get big but i like him and could care for him. my friend could not so i took him in


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

they would not breed these if people were just going to kill them. so just because you had one dont mean i cant have him. when he gets big im bring him to zoo creatures were they have a 2000 gallon setup all ready for him


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

> they would not breed these if people were just going to kill them.


Yes, they would. Breeders breed and sell stuff all the time without any idea of what conditions the creature is going into, and without telling the buyer what conditions the animal needs.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Millions of bala sharks and pangeuis catfish are bred, and most of them die in the tanks of uneducated, or ignorant people. That is only 2 species out of hundreds of *common* species that suffer the same fate.


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

this place is a great big store and does this all the time. the owner is a friend of mine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

if they have a 2,000 gallon for it when it gets bigger, then why don't they just put it in the tank now? it will lickly be much happier as well as easier for you in the long run. like it was stated earlier, it is going to eat ALOT. food cost money. alot of it for a fish that big. it will also save you the hassle if trying to catch it and transport it back to the lfs to be put back into his 2,000


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Keeping it in the 120 will only continue to stunt his growth.

Idle, I have watched your treads over your past month. Always getting a cool looking fish, but never knowing its needs and requirements. The clown knife, then stating your setting up an african cichlid tank, but you continue to vary from here to there on what you are doing. 

I give you credit on knowing what the RTC adult needs are, but that does not mean you can provide for its current needs. A red tailed cat grows fast, and since it was already kept in a 90 chances are it is already stunted.

And just being friends with a store owner does not mean much, and since he obviously isn't advising you against your tank decisions I wouldnt put much stock in his opinion.


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

i just called him to talk to him and he told me that yes in my 120 gallon he will be stunted. but he told me that in my 120 gallon he will get to a max of 18 to 20" and do very good. he will eat alot but money is not a problem here when it comes to that. i put alot of time and money into my tanks. i will be getting ride of most of my fish and getting catfish only.


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

as to the 2000 gallon setup. its for big fish they sell that people cant take care of. myself i have plunty of room in the next four months. im moving into my new home and i have a tank being build as we speak that will be a custom 1200 gallon tank. the framing company built the floor to hold that weight and also build it into a wall were it can been seen on three sides. i will have a whole 48" in the back to maintance the tank. all hidden. i soent alot of money to do this. my whole basement is posted to the footing to hod the weight. also the floor is 8" on center to hold the weight. rock and crab are making my tank and all the custom work. filter and all.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Did he tell you that a "stunted" fish may end up deformed? Did he tell you that a stunted fish will be more susceptible to disease? Did he tell you that a stunted fish will not live nearly as long as a fish in the proper conditions (including enough space?)


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

yes he did but he has been in bussiness for over 30 yrs and knows what he is doing. also he know i have a 1200 gallon setup in my new home. its going in tomorrow. i wont be moving in until the house is done. 4 months but thats his new home.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

sounds cool...do you think we could get some pics just to see how progress is coming along? it sounds interesting. 

i thought that you just bought some new fish to keep in your 120 and now your getting rid of them all? 

if i were you, i would move the small fish into their old tank until the 1200 is finished, then put the cat in the 1200 and the other fish can go back into the 120. of corse it all depends on how quickly the 1200 is finished and cycled.


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

also if some one is wondering the size of the tank im getting made. its
Length: 192 Inches Width: 48 Inches Depth: 31 Inches


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

well the bottom half of my house is done. sheerocked at least. its being filled tomorrow. will take a while to cycle. im getting ride of most of my fish because i want to do catfish only. im getting a albino catfish the day i move in. that day is Nov 1st. i cant wait


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

> yes he did but he has been in bussiness for over 30 yrs and knows what he is doing.


He knows the harm stunted fish endure, and he's ok with that, and you're ok with that?


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

no im not okay with that. he does know it but like i said he will be in a big tank soon. the owner who is the breeder said he will be fine now in my tank for four months


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

what kind of albino cat?


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

im not sure all i know is its a albino cat


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

The RTC hybrid should be okay, as in it will survive within those 4 months, cant say how much longer afterwards, but it is a predator idle, keep an eye on him, he will be going after the cichlids.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

You're moving this fish and an albino cat into a brand new _*uncycled*_ tank when you move ?
who told you that would be a good idea - the same guy who sold you a RTC for a 120g tank ?
I've known drug dealers who were in business for 30 years -- that doesn't mean that they cared about the health of thier "customers" -- and I bet even Michael Vick has people he's "friends with" - but I wouldn't ask him for advice on how to take care of dogs.

An RTC will grow at least an inch a month.
An RTC that stops growing at 20" is dead. 
period.

There's a sweet RTC at the New England Aquarium - its at least 4 ft long and must weigh 150lbs or more. It could eat a small dog.
I couldn't picture putting that fish in a tank that's just 4 ft long (its in at tank thats at least 12'x12' - and it still looks cramped)

That being said - that fish looks more like a peruno/RTC cross to me - I don't see the shovelnose traits (and double crosses are usually must less genetically viable than single crosses ) - and if its a peruno/RTC it _might_ favor the peruno parent and stay somewhat reasonable (ie only weigh 20lbs not 200) - on the other hand, hybrid vigor might lead to a fish thats even bigger than a pure RTC...

Back to my point - I would strongly recommend cycling the new tank for at least 6 months (using pure ammonia, and slowly ramping up the levels so that the biofilter has a major bacteria culture going) - I hope your planning on some huge wet/dry filters (when I used to build them for LFS use I would make one about the size of a washing machine for a tank this size - two would be better).
An automated water change system would be a good investment as well - I would setup a few 300g vats for pretreating water and pumping it into the tank.
Finally - I hope you've added ventilation systems for the tank - a tank that size is going to lead to extremely high humidity levels (and possibly mold/fungus issues) in the house unless the room uses a good airflow system (ventilation ducts with heat exchangers would be my choice).
A few years ago, there was a great website from a guy who put a 4000 gallon tank in his basement.
Unfortunately he had to pull it out because the humidity lead to problems with mold and physical damage to the house.

http://www.reefs.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=68914&highlight=&sid=02601999b774fe6170443e077ab53e17

I've got less than 500g total in my fishroom and humidity is a major issue...


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I have humidity issues with the 99 gallons in my fishroom.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh - and if you haven't yet, talk to AquaMojo -- he's got an awesome site, and experiece keeping RTC and other big cats (he was keeping them in an 8'x8'x4' pond I think)
http://www.aquamojo.com/Redtail.html
http://www.aquamojo.com/pond.html


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, how does one cross a 2" leopard catfish (corydoras) with a 30" shovelnose, or a 40" red tail catfish? (outside of a lab, that is)?


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

first off re read my posts. i said my tank will be up and running tomorrow. the 1200 gallon. it will have four months to cycle. i know hwat im doing here. this guy who has been in the bussiness for 30 yrs cross breeds everything. reptiles, fish, snakes. you name it. he even gurantees his work. this fish i have still has a warranty on his head. he is five months old and the warranty covers for 6 months. he knows what he is doing. and if he didnt give a rats ass he would not be in bussiness. un like your drug dealer friend who dont care he will always have customers because theres more drug people then fish lovers. zoocreatures.com is his webiste. its just starting up. contact them and even ask. his name is kevin and he is the owner. im so sick of people that think or know what there talking about. i didnt ask for anoy ones opion. all i wanted was to show the pics. so relax and stop telling me what to do. i have never lost a fish in 6 yrs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

would you let a baby live in a 50 gallon tank for his whole life? if not then dont leave that fish in there... plus he is not a fish lover if he will sell you that fish


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

he gave it to me for one and he knows i have a 1200 setup


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

still not a good idea....


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

it sucks a local aquarium or zoo or anything couldnt take that fish. I would love to see how large it got in a gigantic tank. very nice looking fish man.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

You seem to be equating years in the business with actual experience and wisdom - they are not one and the same. Look at Petco and Walmart - both have been in business for many, many years, but I have yet to see one with healthy fish.
I know middle-aged people who have been keeping goldfish in bowls all their lives, and still think that a goldfish lifespan is only a few months.

Six years not killing a fish is not enough experience for you to make your own rules, unfortunately. How many fish have you bought and got rid of in six years?



I hope you learn that the people on this site are not ripping on you because they are "jealous" of your cruel and impractical arrangements, but because they care about fish and truly hope that people like you will someday learn that it's not OK to have anything you want.

Good luck with your new tank, I hope your catfish is happy there.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I think it is easy to say you have not killed fish in 6 years when you change your set up every 2 months. What I have seen is that you don't know what you want and a constant "fish in -- fish out" rotation. You just bought cichlids, and are already setting up to get rid of them. 

Indecision is an interesting thing to watch. I just hope that somewhere along the line you make a decision to educate yourself appropriately. 

And perhaps make up your mind?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

just a quick interjection here...why would you want to support someone who is just crossbreeding?! seems odd to me


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

idle0095 said:


> whatever. i dont want to hear about it. im tired of people telling me this crap. well not people just you. you dont like it tough. he is doing great. my friend had him in a 90 gallon and he was fine. all my other fish are big anyways. he cant eat them. i can have what ever pics i want in my tank. i did no post this add to hear hes too big for your tank. im sorry but its my choice not yours. if your jelous then oh well. suck it up.



no one is jelous of you, just like no one is jelous of whats his name vick who does dog fights...no one likes animal abusers...and if u like being stupid then you suck up people trying to save fish..dont tell the others to suck up your stupidity


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Although, I do feel special that he singled me out. :chair:


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

That is an odd tank dim. What is it made out of? how thick is the glass/acrylic? filtration? pics? is there a BS flag smiley?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

HAHA thats what i was wondering


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

This thread is going nowhere.....................


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree Damon.  I was afraid of that in the beginning.....


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't think that the fish is being harmed at the moment in that tank. I have a 20" rtc that ate a 14" pike the other day. He WILL eat his tank mates sooner or later. My RTC grew 1" a WEEK up until the size of this one. My tsn much less. I have the 450 for them right now, but the rtc is in a 265. I have all of the wood, pond liners, pumps and filter media to make the pond and the filter for an 8x5x2. Which he will still not be too comfortable in when he's 3' long... Living just fine. The difference I think is that I can get pictures of all of my stuff. And it does seem odd that you want to go a different direction with your fish every week or so. A lot of people don't breed fish for the interest of the fish they sell.. They do it for the interest of their pockets. There are MANY fish that are bred and sold to the parents of 5 year olds at Walmart and Petsmart that don't belong in the tanks they have. It's about money. I am an example of someone who followed through with getting more space for my the small fish I bought about a year ago... although I think I see it too much that people don't follow through.. that's why I would recommend not to buy large growing fish until you've already got the space. I hope you're not bsing about this 1200g.


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

you know what im leaving now to get the pics. i was wrong on the demisions. sorry. im going to mesaure it now and get pics.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

ok ill belive you when i see pics


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

i dont care if you beleieve me or not.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

Alright, I think this has gone far enough....


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

ya close this thread for me


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

So no pics? Too bad, I love seeing big tanks in the making... my dream, some day (maybe not 1200 gallons, though).


----------



## DancingBetta (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow... how'd you make a leopard and a red tail cat mate?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

yeah...to bad about the pics. i was really looking forward to seeing those.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

This thread really hasn't had a point the last couple pages, so I'm closing it.


----------

